# New Charlotte Franchise Watching Europe



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

The newest franchise for 2004 in Charlotte is certainly becoming a big interest for all European ballers wanting to leave and to play in the NBA.

Just imagine that Antoine Rigaudeau just went to Dallas ??. So maybe the new GM and Owner will watch the best talent of the old Continent with lovely eyes.

What about Bodiroga at least playing a season in the NBA ? Or Tomasevic ??. This would be really nice to have another team to watch to see how our best guys play in the best League of the World.

Sincerely if you were a GM, would you rather take an X player being the 10th in his NBA rotation or give a chance to a proven European ???


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *starbonis*!
> 
> Sincerely if you were a GM, would you rather take an X player being the 10th in his NBA rotation or give a chance to a proven European ???


I would love to see the best European players in the NBA, but I see the NBA GMs taking the young talents first. 

In this particular case (the new franchise) I think the proven Europeans have a shot. I would take 2 or 3 of them and see what happens, it's better than sign a 10th bench option anyway. :yes:


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

I'd hate to see that happening.

Ok, we got the point. NBA players can make it big in the NBA. Now take your hands off of them.

Every player that leaves to the NBA makes the Euroleague (hell, some of them are gone before they are even playing in the EL) weaker. And I can't stand the NBA game style. The Euro starts quickly adopt that game style, and all the "European style" is gone. well..at least most of it.

I was shocked to hear about Riga's move to the Mavs. The meaning of this move to European Basketball is a nightmare. If up till now they took the young prospects, now they are talking even veterans! 

And it's deeper than that. If it was Kutorovic that's one thing. I understand the shortage in big men they got there. but up until now, we believed that the NBA don't take the European PGs. Rakocevic and Jaric are exceptions, and in contrary to Riga still got the future in front of them, and Parker is as fast as many American PGs. It was considered that NBAfinds European guards too slow for their game.

The meaning of that is simple: If a player like Riga, who isn't very fast and athletic. made it to the NBA, than ANY top 2-3 players in almost any EL team can make it. And if that happens, the competition level of the EL will decrease drastically. 

That's why personally I want Riga to fail. For the future of European basketball. I really really like him as a player, wish him all the best and all, but... if he makes it... we are doomed. It's all a process... First they took the big men, then moved to the forwards, then grabbed the SG and now the PG. Next move would be taking a coach! But that would be something I would like to see but that's for a diff. thread.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I don't agree with that. I think it's good for european basketball that more and more players get the chance to play in the NBA.
Who cares if the european clubs weaken? The fact that players like Jaric, Rigeaudau, Rakocevic etc. get the chance to play in the NBA gives the chance to more young european players to play for the european clubs and it also gives a motive to the young players to improve their game.
Also when these guys return to Europe to play for their national teams they bring the NBA experience with them and teach a thing or two to their younger teammates.
You gotta face it. The european leagues have turned into developmental leagues for the NBA and I think that's a good thing, both for the NBA and for Europe.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

> Who cares if the european clubs weaken?


I do. much more than I care how strong the NBA teams will be. I can't stand the NBA game style. Let them keep those who can only jump and dunk. Teach them how to pass and shot correctly first, and leave those with the fundementals where they got it. 



> The fact that players like Jaric, Rigeaudau, Rakocevic etc. get the chance to play in the NBA gives the chance to more young european players to play for the european clubs


Well thank you very much. How greatful one can be. How about giving up on Shaq and KG so more American players will get the chance to play in the NBA? I want to see all them eurostars in Europe, and have only the best young guys make it good here. Big thanks, but I'd rather see Jaric and not Sekularac in Virtus. At least till Sekularac gets better. 



> Also when these guys return to Europe to play for their national teams they bring the NBA experience with them


That is of course if their NBA team allow them to play for their NT w/o 10 billion $ insurence. But ok, that's the crazy guy from TX. Fine. we will have them play for the NTs. You offer me 2 weeks tops in NT games over a full season in the Euroleague...hmmm... let's see... I think I'll go for the 2nd choice. 



> You gotta face it. The european leagues have turned into developmental leagues for the NBA


I do face it. I know that's how things are right now. But I'm 1,000,000 KM (not miles) from liking it.


----------

